# Chile - Tarantulas in the Nature



## birdspidersCH (Apr 7, 2018)

Hey folks!

We have a new video up and running, this time about the recently described Euathlus condorito, filmed at type locality.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Danalemp1216 (Apr 7, 2018)

I really enjoy your videos, great to see these animals in their natural environment.


----------



## Minty (Apr 7, 2018)

Great video. Subscribed.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Apr 8, 2018)

Fantastic videos and absolutely fantastic quality


----------



## birdspidersCH (Apr 14, 2018)

Thank you guys! Here, have another one - this time about Grammostola porteri


----------

